# Otakon Role Call!



## tesfox (Jun 19, 2007)

So.  Who all is going to Otakon?!  Give a shout!


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going, along with http://splurd.com and http://elvesofiax.com
We'll be selling posters related to our comics, non-comic posters, stickers, ashcans and giving out cards in Artists Ally. Look for a short red-head called "Q".


----------



## Ruiner (Jun 28, 2007)

AYE CAPTAIN!

One more soldier reporting sir.


----------

